# larger engine on honda HS828?



## Byggmester bently (Jan 25, 2019)

Have an Honda HS828 with the original Gx240/270cc engine. 

Woud like an larger engine on it.
Any larger engine that will be bolt on? Same shaft, shaft plazement and bolt pattern. Aprox 350 - 400ccm and 11-14 hp. China "clone" engine is ok.

(or can I get som extra torque / hp out of the gx240?)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I think a 11 HP 340 Honda will bolt on. I have both and can check bolt patterns and check back.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Byggmester bently

Is your engine the 240 or the 270 ?? They are the same except for the bore but it makes a difference as you're looking for more power. If you have the 240 a 270 will drop right in and give you more.
Or if you're comfortable with cracking open the motor and doing some modifications yourself there are plenty of sites offering performance parts for the Honda and clone engines. Just look for minibike and gocart parts suppliers or racing. OMB warehouse is one I've used for carb jets.

Just one site offering performance packages - - > https://www.nrracing.com/category-s/2144.htm
https://www.google.com/search?q=mod...rome..69i57.6399j1j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Byggmester bently said:


> Have an Honda HS828 with the original Gx240/270cc engine.
> 
> Woud like an larger engine on it.
> Any larger engine that will be bolt on? Same shaft, shaft plazement and bolt pattern. Aprox 350 - 400ccm and 11-14 hp. China "clone" engine is ok.
> ...


Snow engines GX240 and GX 270 engines have the same mounting pattern and same shaft diameter and height.
Snow engines GX340 and GX390 share the same shaft height and shaft diameter as the GX240/270 so that the same pulleys and belts can be used but the mounting pattern is different, so it is not a bolt on. 
Best way to go is to get a used HS1132/1332 engine mounting plate and replace it to install the new engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or you could add this - - > https://www.6sigmajetkit.com/nitrou...tn5CZHm2K12AaskRRFkQIQFwooiRGt5oaAn0iEALw_wcB

(Just Kidding.)

.


----------

